# help with new set up



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

1x betta
bowl 2.5 gal
pebble substrate
heater
Api aqua pur
Api ammo-lock
Omega 1 pellets

both died of similar causes.
need a pre-treatment for possible dropsy, although not sure.
his front was bloated.



















as i said he passed away this morning


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Did you sanitize the tank after the death?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

all sorted thanks , after speaking with people I did sanitize the bowl and wash it thoroughly and my new CT seems ok now.


----------

